# Free CS2



## koala

Adobe Creative Suite 2 for Windows and Mac can now be downloaded for free from Adobe - CS2 Downloads (doesn't need registration or ID)

It's not the latest version, but now that it's being made available for free, it makes a good alternative to the freeware GIMP.


----------



## xmarkx

Its easier to learn than GIMP2? I am using this some time now and its a bit complicated but i am used to.


----------



## Fjandr

They may be offering a download, but it does not appear to be free.



> Adobe strongly advises against running unsupported and outdated software. *The serial numbers provided as a part of the download may only be used by customers who legitimately purchased CS2 or Acrobat 7 and need to maintain their current use of these products.*


Bold mine.


----------



## Babbzzz

Fjander is right. It has been available for a while. But only for previous Adobe users.


----------

